
Show HN: Smartmockups – Create product screenshots with just a few clicks - iamlukaszajic
http://smartmockups.com
======
iamlukaszajic
Hello guys, I'd like to show you our new project. It's a curated collection of
product mockups for all designers, marketers and developers. All mockups are
free and ready for personal and commercial projects. No Photoshop needed, you
just pick one mockup, upload your image and download the final image in high
resolution. Everything is processing in your browser so your files are safe.

~~~
tvvocold
Not working on Chrome,please fix it.

~~~
jupiter
Works here (48.0.2564.109 / W7) - fix your setup.

------
imustbuild
Do you have plans to add mockups with multiple devices in a single image? I
make those the most to show the flexibility of responsive design

------
nkrisc
The phone is eating this man's thumbs!
[http://smartmockups.imgix.net/47_bg.jpg?fit=crop&w=360&h=270...](http://smartmockups.imgix.net/47_bg.jpg?fit=crop&w=360&h=270&blend=47_fg.png&bm=normal&bf=crop&bw=360&bh=270)

~~~
iamlukaszajic
Well, you're right it looks like that from the small thumbnail, but the thumb
is actually there, it's just weirdly bent

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/0cu50g59r7ys1ce/Screenshot%202016-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/0cu50g59r7ys1ce/Screenshot%202016-02-25%2016.34.42.png?dl=0)

~~~
nkrisc
Well perhaps I should include a screenshot because when I view the link I
included the screen image is clearly going over the thumbs. Your screenshot is
not the same as how it appears in my browser.

~~~
iamlukaszajic
And did you try to refresh the browser? Sometimes there is a PNG layer (with
the thumb) missing but after refresh everything should be fine :)

------
asjdflakjsdf
would be really cool if it just accepted a url and showed the rendered version
of the page on all the images available...

~~~
onekvinda
That's a great idea! We plan to add the possibility to add screenshot from URL
in near future, but capturing multiple screen sizes and rendering them all at
once would be pretty cool! We're adding it to our todo list :)

------
SlashmanX
Typo on "How It Works" page: "choose the rosultion". Also maybe change the
wording of "You can also upload a new image if you were wrong." seems a bit
odd as it is.

Also, it'd be nice if at Step 3 you actually showed some mockup on a device
rather than the same "Your Design Here" image seeing as it's supposed to
demonstrate a sample finished product.

------
santa_boy
I've been thinking of creating something similar (actually more like a grunt
workflow). I seem to make the same mockups for all web-apps I create.

Does this service have a Photoshop instance running in the backend? I was
basically thinking of a way to pro-grammatically insert images into the smart
objects of my product mockup templates.

Any suggestions from HN?

~~~
imron
Image Magick will probably be able to do the trick:
[http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php](http://www.imagemagick.org/script/index.php)

------
colinbartlett
This is really great. Can you distinguish yourselves from placeit.net somehow
in the long run?

~~~
karlb
What are its advantages over placeit.net?

~~~
iamlukaszajic
The main advantage is probably the price. Placeit is really expensive and I'm
not sure if it's bearable for all freelance designers. Another may be the
speed, processing in your browser and connection with already made mockups -
that means we support the original authors

------
bigethan
Looks cool, but then as I scrolled I was bummed to see that it was only white
hands (with maybe one that wasn't white? Or a good suntan?). Any plans to
build up a more diverse hand collection?

~~~
iamlukaszajic
Sure, it's just a first collection of mockups. We're going to release 5 new
mockups every week via our newsletter and social media so stay tuned!

------
kevindeasis
It would be cool if you had transparent backgrounds.

~~~
onekvinda
We plan to add mockups every week and some simple devices with transparent
background coming in upcoming days

------
jamies888888
Very nice. Does it work with animated GIFs? I'd love to upload a motion
graphic to it and have it in the placeholder.

------
jetpm
Great! In the google developer console where you can configure the android
play store entry for your app, some special pictures require a fixed size:

1024 x 500 (functional graphic) 180 x 120 (advertisement graphic) 1.280 x 720
(TV banner)

It would be immensely useful if I could directly download them in that size.

------
asplake
This is great - used it right away (the white iPad mini landscape view using a
screenshot taken from my own iPad mini) on agendashift.com and
credited/recommended you in our LinkedIn group. Thanks for sharing!

------
oakio
This looks really cool. I'll definitely try it again, but there is an error in
the images I download.

[http://imgur.com/AdXVBDs](http://imgur.com/AdXVBDs)

Ubuntu 14.04 Chrome 46

------
symmetricsaurus
All the lowercase letters 't' on your page looks weird for me. They're a
little bit smaller than all other letters.

Using Firefox on Win10.

~~~
iamlukaszajic
We use webfont Montserrat. The render of some letters may seem wierd on some
screen resolutions :(

------
dutchbrit
Looks nice, the only thing that I noticed is the facebook button - it's not in
a language I recognise, "to se mi libi"

------
ahstilde
Seems like placeit.net, very much so. Any connection?

~~~
iamlukaszajic
Nope, it's a free alternative available for all designers for free with less
useless features and better UX.

------
wingerlang
Do you employ 'hand models'?

~~~
iamlukaszajic
Hi! We're gonna release 5 new mockups every week so there will be some hands
for sure!

------
andybak
Does anyone not in the manufacturing or retail sectors ever use the term
"Notebook"? I've never heard anyone utter it in normal conversation and every
time I read it I have to mentally translate it to "Laptop". Is it a UK thing?
Do people in the US habitually refer to portable computers as "Notebooks"?

~~~
pluma
Definitely a regional thing. In Germany both terms appear as loanwords (I
don't think there is a "real" German word for it) and they're used
interchangeably.

One of the two was a trademark leading to the other one being pushed as an
alternative. But I can't even remember which one -- at this point I couldn't
even tell you which phrase is more widely used.

EDIT: IIRC at some point "Notebook" was used to refer to laptops that were
smaller and/or lighter than the regular (rather heavy and bulky) laptops at
the time. There's also a major online discounter called notebooksbilliger.de
(literally "cheaper notebooks"). In day to day language I would err towards
"Laptop" being the more widespread term but not by much.

~~~
martin-adams
You're not referring to netbooks are you?

~~~
pluma
No, netbooks were a separate category in sizes that are now common with
tablets (i.e. around 10 inches). There's also "subnotebook" but I never
understood the exact distinction of that category.

------
jarcane
Brilliant! Kickstarter fraud just got even easier. Now you can fool your
customers into thinking you have a working prototype in record time!

